# self-hypnosis



## 16701 (Feb 9, 2006)

I have heard many good things from Heather's website (...com) about the self-hypnosis tapes on there. I was wondering if anyone had tried them.I was also wondering if anyone has been using bentyl...or something similiar.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi Everymoment, Mike's tapes actually appeared on this bb about five years ago. I was actually the first to do them. They helped me tremedously and its been five years.There is a forum here for just this reason, cbt and HT forum.I posted this years ago.http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/51510173/m/67910046This is the HT and CBT forumhttp://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/frm/f/72210261They have helped a lot of people on heathers and this site. There is a high probablity they will work for you, although for various reasons they don't work for everyone. It is something to read up on and investigate.Some success stories.http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/72210261/m/10210344 bentyl is a very common drug for IBS.Hope that helps and I highly recommend trying the tapes.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Every and welcome to the BB







Bentyl was one of the first meds I was put on - in order for it to be effective, the gastro told me you need to have the side effect of 'dry mouth" - though I am not aware of the smell thing - but certainly is a possibility, because it has a dehydrating effect.Clinical hypnotherapy has been shown to be a very effective option for treating IBS, and it is especially effective for young people.Mike has worked with many students - one girl was out for 2 years with very severe IBS, and after hypnotherapy treatment was able to successfully return to school and to life.This program began development in 1991, and first made available to this BB in 1998; I learned of the program in 2000 and it helped me as well as many here on the BB.It is a complementary therapy, that is used alongside anything your physician may suggest, and addresses the brain-gut aspect of IBS.If you have any questions, feel free to ask - Nikki the moderator of this forum has also used this program as well.Take care and best wishes - take a peek at the links below for more info if you wish.All the best to you in your journey...


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Wow, i was about the respond but Marilyn got there first!Yes, i have done the program too- well worth it. You would definately not be wasting your money.Ask away!


----------



## ziggystardust00 (Aug 10, 2003)

Hi- I would agree with the others. I've done the hypnosis cds now and I think they do help. OK so it's no miracle cure but they definitely help. It's good for general relaxation. I was a bit hesitant to try it but it's worth the money. I'm the same in the sense that although some of it's physical (I don't doubt that) I think a lot of my problems are in the mind- it's so easy to get into a bad routine of thinking. xx


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome everymoment


----------



## SJ1985 (Apr 1, 2006)

It's not even confirmed if I have IBS or not yet (though I have just about all of the symptoms) but at one point when I was getting the pains, even though they moved around the abdomen whenever they were slightly to the right I became paranoid that it was appendicitis or something.However I knew I was being irrational but couldn't stop myself, but I had read a book by Paul McKenna on hypnosis and self hypnosis and I actually used what I had learned to hypnotize myself to stop me being irrational. It seemed to work, it at least calmed me down.So yeah, it seems it'd be worth trying.


----------



## 20307 (Mar 24, 2006)

my friend and i are bothing using bentyl... she more often than I. I'm only supposed to use it whenever nausea occurs, but she has hers on a set schedule. has it worked for you?


----------

